# March madness indoor 3d 2009



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Many of you know me as the Onaping Falls Archery Club President/Chair Al Carriere. I'm writing to you to inform you that I have negotiated a preferred rate of $89.99 at the Quality Inn located in our downtown core here in Sudbury for Friday, March 20, 2009. This hotel is equipped with an indoor pool, restaurant, and bar. Not only is it a 10 minute walk from downtown shopping it is only a 10 minute drive to where the competition will be held. 



Everyone has seen the weather, it has been quite a winter season! I wanted travellers from out of town to be safe and not to lose their chance to shoot this event. Rooms are limited and can be reserved by calling the hotel directly. Please reserve your room under the Onaping Falls Archery Club otherwise you will be unable to obtain this fantastic rate. For more information on the Quality Inn please click on the following link:



http://www.qualityinnsudbury.com/sudbury-hotels/





It would be greatly appreciated if you would advise your club members, friends, and family of this opportunity. 



If you require any additional information please don't hesitate to contact me.



Hope to see you there, 



Al Carriere

President/Chair

Onaping Falls Archery Club


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Coming Soon ... and better then last year*

To all that are up for some fun and a challenge: 40 yard max, indoor 
3D shoot, 6 mechanical 3D's, lunch included and great prizes including camo jackets, GPS and tools. Not to mention a chance to meet new and old friends... March 21st.....Registration 8 - 9:45am....


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*A foreshadow of what is coming...*

For the curious that would like to know what to expect on March 21, 2009:

The "running" Elk is still alive; a little shot-up but still in great condition - to prepare you if you ever get the chance to go Elk hunting.

A sneaking bear walks out to get your picnic basket then returns to its hiding place. Get him before he gets your food! 

A strutting turkey that struts out before turkey season. Gobble gobble :tongue:

A jumping deer that actually jumps - can you get it before it lands? 

An antilope that sneaks out to play peak-a-boo with you.

A revolving turkey that spins around and around and around - are you dizzy yet? Still have a good shot? Bet you do! 

What else? Come on, can't give everything away! You'll just have to satisfy your curiosity and join us for the fun. See you there. :thumbs_up


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*total of 40 targets*

5thANNUAL

March Madness
Indoor 3-D Shoot 
Hosted by
Onaping Falls Archery Club
March 21, 2009


· Shoot will be held at St. Charles College, 1400 Hawthorne Dr. (off Falconbridge Rd)

· Open to ALL ages ALL classes (Cross Bow’s included) 

· Registration 8 am, shoot starts at 9;45 am (rolling start)

· Entry Fees include lunch:

§ $30.00/adult
§ $25.00/senior
§ $15.00/junior (ages 12 to 16)
§ $5.00/cadet (ages 11 and under) 

· *Shoot at 2 rounds of 20 indoor 3-D targets (come see our life-like range)* 

· *Vendors will be on site to demo equipmen*t "Jim Bows archery & Life Time Sports "

· Spectators Welcome (no entry fee), Lunch available $5.00

· Looking for Sponsors and Volunteers

For additional information call:

Alain Carriere
705-855-3238
[email protected]


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*special deal at the Quality Inn*

Last chance!!! 
The Quality Inn will give anyone that reserves ahead off time the prefered rate that was negotiated under the Onaping Falls Archery Club. A rate of $89.99 at the Quality Inn located in our Downtown core here in Sudbury for Friday, March 20 and or Satrurday March 21, 2009. You have one more week left to reserve then this special offer is gone! 


http://www.qualityinnsudbury.com/sudbury-hotels/

"*Normal rate is 120$ a night"*


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

*Forecast looks good.*

Long range weather forecast is looking good, come on down for a good time, should be lots of fun again.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Ofac 5th march madness - march 21, 2009*

WELL THERE GOES ANOTHER MARCH MADNESS WITH AN ATTENDENCE OF 96 COMPETITORS FROM ACROSS ONTARIO INCLUDING TIMMINS, NEW LISKEARD, YORK COUNTY/TORONTO, NORTHBAY, DEEPRIVER, ESPANOLA, MANITOULIN ISLAND, AND SAULT STE MARIE.

The day rolled on very nicely with no issues to be addressed. I personally think that everyone had a very good time; even though the set up was different again this year. I tried something interesting, a new category: Bowhunter Unlimited Pro Category. Anyone who shot over 340 points was classified as a 'Pro'. This gave an opportunity for anyone that was shooting below 339 points a chance to get first place. What a concept! LOL In the 'Pro" Category there were nine considered 'pro'. Top shooter had 412 points with the lowest being 340. *scores to be announced on separate page*

I cannot stress how grateful I am to all the volunteers that helped this shoot be such a success. Competitors were heading home by 4:30 pm, record timing for 96 competitors! Thank you again for all your help organizing and making sure everything went without a hitch. I couldn't have done this without you.

You are all invited to my home (competitors and volunteers) for our annual Fun Shoot on May 2nd. Registration between 9am - 10am, shotgun start. See you all there. If you have any questions don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Great tournament. Had a great time. Kudos to the organizers
and the volunteers. See you next year
Brian


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I must agree Brian, great tournament and great people. This was was one of the best organized events I have been to in a long time. There was lots of time to converse with old friends before you got to the line but when you got there it only took an hour or so to shoot 20 targets. 

The moving targets worked great and always kept you guessing, that Damn run elk is mine next year! They also had one suprise which I thought was good, the bowhunter class which is usually the largest class was split at the end of the day. People that shot over 350 where moved to a seperate pro bowhunter class, so they had Prizes for the top three is pro bowhunter and prizes for the top three in bowhunter. Good move guys this will definitley bring people back. The custom embriodered hunting jackets for top prize in the adult classes where also an amazing and lots of prizes for the kids as well.

To anyone who missed this tournament this year I would recommend you mark it on the calender for next year. There was just shy of 100 shooters 96 I believe and that number seems to be rising every year.

Give yourselves a pat on the back, you deserve it :darkbeer:

Blake


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

great tournament again Al and all the volunteers!!! always fun and i am already looking forward to next year.

anyone who missed it should be kicking themselves!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Who knew they held these things on a Saturday?????? <shakes head feeling like an idiot...>


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I wanted to attend, but I couldn't get out of work. 

To be honest, I was more then a little taken back when I saw they had moving targets...I've tried them before, and vowed to *NEVER* try that again...:embara: :wink:

Glad to hear you had a good turn out. Anyone have some pics of the setup and some of the attendee's?


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*march madness pics*

hope this works
View attachment 546236


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*scroses for all catogories*

*Ladies Open Class*


Cathy Mckay 365
Sheila Madahbee 358
Lana Perry 357


*Mens Open Class*


Brian McKay 373 
Robert Piette 371
Lenn Gavan 366
Tray White 352
Richard Roy 335




*Traditional*


Eero Laakso 274
Joe Florent 256
Steve Oaks 179
Ron Morrison 178
Don Ringrose 177
Boniface Pecarski 173
Raymond Madahbee 169
Given Cortes 162
Robert Arsenault 132


*Masters* 

John Landrie 396
Roger Soucy 362
Jim Dwyer 297
Bob Piette 293
Brian Antonioni 283
Gord Faulkner 261
Ross Hidebrandt ???


*Bare Bow*

Erich Eppiert 239

*Cross Bows*

Leonard Cywink 370
Paul White 333
Ron Sinclair 320
Tom Balfe 313
Tim Timmers 289

*Men Bowhunter Limited*

Kenneth McCarthy 293

*Ladies bowhunter Unlimited*

Kyla Johson 354
Pat Barber 321
Gwen McCarthy 289
Lise Henry 287
Lyne Belcourt 247
Barb Foisy 247

*Juniors*

Brandon Luckovicth 337
Greg Strockermans 233

*Cadets*

Kyle Guse 330
Emily Rubby 322
Brian Johnson 319
Tyler Sinclair 314
Olivia Ruddy 284
Cole C. 283
Spencer Pierce 282
Nick Seed 253
Kyle Seed 239
Donavan Villare 221
Taylor Brown 202

*Cubs*

Owen Guse 99
Alexander Mackey 243
Jaccob Mackey 30
Cameron Charbonneau 248
Chad Faulkner 188
Brett Guse 89

*Men BowHunter Unlimited "Pro"*

Blake Kitching 412
Rick Steep 382
Jason Dupe 343
Jake McEachern 389
Greg Seed 366
Darin Lanktree 340
Roch Brouillette 344
Andy bourgeois 368
Dwayne Deevey 376
Ross Mirault 391
Greg Clarke 340
Don Crawford 367
Rlph Moises 379

If you scored 340 or over we the club considered the shooter a B]_"pro"[_[/B]
*Mens Bowhunter Unlimited*

Gerald Ziegler 258
Dave Robinson 299
Ian Brazeau 328
Barry Descheno 314
Patrick Legault 247
Jessy Proulx 289
Eric Faucher 324
Geoff Farquhar 309
Charles Larose 225
Jocelyn Lefebvre 281
Tim Chevrier 316
Lindsay Cote 337
Bernie Stockeremans 265
Richard Vanderweerden 305
Wendell Hopkins 314 
Robin Charbonneau 310
Cory Furlong 268
Tom Guse 336
Tim Rubby 328
MikeTaylor 330
Scott Mackey 312
Cory Furlong 268

I Hope that every thing looks okay!?! I apoligise for any spelling mistakes!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW! What a shoot! A great indoor layout, moving targets (d___ Turkey), wonderful lunch and prizes. Thanks to Beeg Al and all the volunteers for a really enjoyable day. See ya next year.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*one more for the books*

Hi! Everyone while the vid.pic. is uploading I'll take this time to say a few words.

I hope to see you out there on the fita and 3-D courses. This year I will make a extra effort to get out there and compet. I'll be in school in the Toronto erea from april until june, if time allows it I'll be participating in some events. Can't wait see what the south has to offer.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*3-D shot*

Here I am
View attachment 554472


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*guess what!!!*

March madness has come and gone and may is just around the corner may 2 nd is the next competition that the OFAC is hosting gestration start at 9to 10 in the morning at 382 Gordon Lake road in Chelmsford hope to see all you out here...


----------

